# Who makes this stove



## Jay matthew (Jan 19, 2013)

Hi everyone . Was wondering if anyone can help me I.D this stove . Any help would be great .No name on it at all , firebox is on the bottom ,stove is 50" hich 30" wide at the bottom of the trapezoid .Thanks in advance .


----------



## begreen (Jan 20, 2013)

Darth Vader's ugly brother? I'm wondering if it a homebuilt unit?


----------



## Great Lakes (Mar 2, 2013)

That certainly is ugly begreen, and it's also known as a Juca Wood Burning Furnace. A non air tight furnace meant to burn full size logs and store and distribute heat from the heat exchanger on top. It looks like it would be a nightmare to use. More information at this link http://mb-soft.com/juca/indexa.html


----------



## coaly (Mar 2, 2013)

Thanks for the keyword Juca and website Great Lakes !

http://www.arboristsite.com/firewood-heating-wood-burning-equipment/113301.htm


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (Mar 2, 2013)

Jay matthew said:


> Hi everyone . Was wondering if anyone can help me I.D this stove . Any help would be great .No name on it at all , firebox is on the bottom ,stove is 50" hich 30" wide at the bottom of the trapezoid .Thanks in advance .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
It looks like a home-made stove. If there are no tags or names on it that's probably what it is.


----------



## webbie (Mar 2, 2013)

This thing has been out since about 1977 and claimed, from that very day, to have magical powers!

Notice the 70's styles of the models in the pics!


----------

